# 2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo slow Start



## ars1co (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello Guys,
I own a 02 Laredo and it has given me a little bit of trpuble lately. When I start the engine it takes about 7 to 10 seconds to start; I took it to the mechanic and they changed a few parts including thegas pump, thegas filter and what they said it was the needle, they also checkec the crankshaft and told me that it was fine, thealternator, battery and starter. At this point I dont want to spend more money trying to find out what is wrong with the car. Can anyone give me any ideas on how to proceed.
Thanks 

Rick


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi ars1co


When was the last time you gave your truck a tune up ?


----------



## ars1co (Feb 17, 2005)

octaneman said:


> Hi ars1co
> 
> When was the last time you gave your truck a tune up ?


About 1 year ago. Should I replace the spark plugs?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

It would be a good idea, also give a good look at what your air filter's condition is if its dirty replace it. Toss in the tank a bottle of injector cleaner at your next fill up, run it for a while let it work through the system and see if it made any difference.


----------



## ars1col (Dec 29, 2007)

I did that already and no changes. I forgot to mention before what they told me the time thet replaced the gas pump; theytold me that the car looses gas pressure and that actually was the reason they replaced the gas pump. I replace the air filter every other oil change. Thanks again for any ideas


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Jeeps draw allot of power to start and the most important component on it is the battery. Jeeps are real fickle if there is even a slight drop in voltage the starter will spin for several seconds, in colder temperatures its even worse which makes them susceptible to flooding. If you know how to use a multimeter check the alternator to see if its charging at full capacity. The ignition system on jeeps runs at near battery voltage 11.45v or higher, if there is even a 1v drop it can do a hard start issue, thats why its important that your battery be in tip top shape.


Question : When the fuel pump was replaced did the mechanic check the fuel pressure regulator ? If you're not sure have it tested.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats because Jeep uses a system to prevent the alt from being burnt out when the battery dies (unlike gm). However if its the alt then your still in the dog house, check teh batt voltage with the engine off, then check it with the engine running if its 12 or better its not the starting/charging system, so I'd have to agree with Octane about the regulator.


----------

